# Discerning the Call to the Ministry



## Marrow Man (Feb 18, 2009)

I just received this as an email (from another PB member). It is from Joel Beeke, and it concerns an interview he gave with the good folks at Greenville Seminary. Hopefully this will be helpful to some of the young men on the PB who might be considering a call to the gospel ministry.

Here is the question and Dr. Beeke's answer:



> *What advice would you give to young men who discern a call to the ministry?*
> 
> First, seriously examine your call. Elsewhere I have written that a ministerial calling is a holy calling that involves a holy life, a holy desire for the work of the ministry, a holy compulsion to proclaim the gospel, a holy fitness for the work, holy struggles with the weightiness of the work, holy confirmation by the approbation of believers and providential events, and a holy love and burden for the spiritual welfare of people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I just received this as an email (from another PB member). It is from Joel Beeke, and it concerns an interview he gave with the good folks at Greenville Seminary. Hopefully this will be helpful to some of the young men on the PB who might be considering a call to the gospel ministry.
> 
> Here is the question and Dr. Beeke's answer:
> 
> ...



Reverend Beeke is one of my favorite preachers.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 18, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Reverend Beeke is one of my favorite preachers.



It is no coincidence that my pastor friend began the email with these words:



> Brothers --- I received this today by Dr. Joel Beeke, who is in my opinion, one of the better preachers in America today.



Hmmm, that gives me an idea for another PB poll...


----------



## markkoller (Feb 18, 2009)

Is there a link to this interview?


----------



## jawyman (Feb 19, 2009)

I cut and pasted this section from the appendix of the PRTS catalog. It is a wonderful section regarding the call to the ministry.


----------



## Don Kistler (Feb 19, 2009)

If a man who is married thinks he has a call to the ministry, I think it should be determined that his wife senses that call, and all that goes with it for her.

If God calls a man, He will also call that man's wife. If she is not going to be a good pastor's wife, he may not be called. I grant that no one is born ready, but there should be the sense that she is ready as well.


----------

